# My Medusa Costume



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't access the pics. Am I missin something???


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes you are! It's a wonderful costume!


----------



## Embalmer71 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, I can see it now. Cool contacts.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Darn, I can’t see the pics. What am I doing wrong? Would really like to see it as I’ve been following your posts about making it.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the eyes do it. Well Done!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The contacts are fabulous. Between the contacts and the leather you must have knocked the ghoul's off their feet  Lookin' good!


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Great costume... I agree about the eyes, they are wonderful. Way to go!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

That costume is just awesome. I especially love how you did the eye makeup and I love your accessories!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, top notch! Too good, in fact, for ToTs... A costume like that belongs at MY party!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Shadow Dancer...

GORGEOUS!!!! What a great costume, you did a fabulous job, love the headdress, AND the contacts.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Just red x's for me.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Shoot! I can't see the pics either.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

If you only see red X's, right-click on one & hit Copy, then go to another program (I use Excel) and Paste (Ctrl-V).


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help Scott. I tried that and it only copies blank boxes. I see red x's in a square with some file information.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Shadow Dancer, would you like me to upload the pics to my web server & post the links here? Or, you could register at my photo site & upload them there yourself. I don't think anyone has done that yet, and I am curious to see how that works.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

no pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous costume, the contacts really make it - love them! And the head dress is awesome too,well basically all of it is great, Good job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is one great costume. you really have the look for it. the time you put in the costume, well the picture is priceless. your makeup, the eye deco, exquisite. you could win a costume contest somewhere.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, my grandson just saw your picture, he said you are not a good medussa. he said you are to pretty to be a medussa, medussa should be ugly. legend however had medussa being very vain because she was so pretty, your costume is an appropriate look .


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice job, Shadow Dancer. I especially like the snake gloves! Nice jewelry, too.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Very Nice Medusa - one of everyones favorite Greek characters.
Your attention to details to replicate the picture is very impressive.
You have definitely set the bar to creating a Medusa costume. And I agree, with hallorenescene, not everyone has the body and looks to pull off this costume - but you do it flawlessly.

The only thing that would make this better is having live snakes!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

Man, I would love to see these pictures too...but unfortunately I can't. All I see is:

Name: Medusa performance.JPG Views: 78 Size: 28.7 KB

Name: Medusa attacks small.jpg Views: 73 Size: 97.4 KB

Name: 1 medusa small.jpg Views: 71 Size: 58.2 KB

wish I knew why I can't see them.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

O.K... I just saw them. For some reason I can't see them with Mozilla, but can see them in Internet Explorer.

Very very nice... I love those eyes... beautiful job.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok The ones that cant see the pics go to your Control panel and under options look for edit options click it. then look for this section scroll down till you see it Visible Post Elements put a arrow in the box for images. and then save


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I Loved you out fit BTW Looks real nice


----------

